# paradise road slotcar raceway



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

hey guys just here to post for a friend a newly established slotcal racing facility. PARADISE ROAD SLOTCAR RACEWAY located in bechtelsville pennsylvania. they has the best for all sot racers. they have a 1/24 scale drag strip, custom 6 lane H.O. road course over 65 feet of racing, and a 8 lane windsor style slot track that is over 81 feet of racing surface you car bring your own cars or rent some of theirs. the track is available for birthday partys or group activities. 

here is the address so if you would like to check out the location here it is 1780 s. main st. bechtelsville, pa.

here is the website so you can check out the pictures of the place and see the tracks and keep up to date with racing and big events www.paradiseroad.bravehost.com 

up coming events for march:
sunday march 9 drag racing 2:00 pm 1/24 latemodels 4:00
wed march 12 gt-1 series 7:00pm 
fri march 14 womp modifieds 7:00 pm reading modifieds 9 pm
sat march 15 john vucetic memorial race 10:00 am drag at 2 pm
sun march 16 drag racing at 2 womp late models at 4 pm
wed march 19 gt-1 series 7:00 pm
fri march 21 womp modifieds 7:00 reading modifieds 9 pm
sat march 22 jr. iroc 11:00 am drag racing at 2 pm
sunday march 23 drag racing 2pm 1/24 latemodels 4 pm
wed march 26 gt-1 series 7:00 pm
fri march 28 womp modifieds 7:00 pm reading modifieds 9 pm
sat march 29 drag racing at 2 pm
and sunday march 30 drag racing at 2 pm
econo 16 wing cars 4:00pm

you can always check out the web site for classes and rules.

get your buddy's together and come out for some fun 

Thanks


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

whatcha guys think?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for info. How about some specs. on 6 lane HO layout? Manufacturer & table
dimensions, etc. Nice track.


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Thanks for info. How about some specs. on 6 lane HO layout? Manufacturer & table
> dimensions, etc. Nice track.


i am not really to familiar with the slot car thing i would say your best bet to recieve this info would be to call this store sorry i wish i could have been of beter help but thanks for your interest


----------

